# Good Books?? - Fear Aggression/Resource Guarding



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a lot of posters lately with these issues, me included!

What are some good books to read and learn how to deal with these issues? Positive only Please!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Click to Calm

Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs

The Cautious Canine

Feisty Fido

How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong

those are off the top of my head...here are the search results from Dogwise:

http://www.dogwise.com/search.cfm


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am one of those with these issues, well not me, but Benny,( Ok sometimes me







). My trainer and many others recommended "Click to Calm" by Karen Pryor and "Control Unleashed" by Leslie McDevitt. In fact in an e-mail yesterday, discussing Benny's teenage behavior, my trainer said to memorize Control Unleashed I am going to curl up with it today, now that we have our first walk complete. I ordered Click to Calm from Amazon. The trainer said it is very step bt step basic and a little easier to follow than Control Unleashed because of how it is organized, but of the two Control Unleashed is better.

At the suggestion on my trainer I am also going to have a behaviorist evaluate Benny. The trainer made me see that there is a real difference between a behaviorist and a trainer, although ideally they work together. I just want to catch any problems early rather than later. It will be expensive but if I add up all the years I hope to spend with Benny, just pennies. I can give up my morning Starbucks for awhile


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How is 
"The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs" Patricia McConnell??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE that book. I am a big Patricia McC fan. It gives very interesting insight into how dog's minds work.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...so I'm ordering 

Click to Calm
The Cautious Canine
Feisty Fido
The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs

Will buying all these books give me a complete picture with different info or is it overkill and I only need one or two of them?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Feisty Fido and The Cautious Canine are little booklets. They give you a counter-conditioning program. Not sure you need both...hang on, I'll look at them for you. 

Click to Calm and The Other End of the Leash are great choices and give you a lot of additional info. I've also heard wonderful things about Control Unleashed but haven't read it b/c for once i adopted a well balanced dog who only took about a month to get over his issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's reactive to other dogs. Pretty good about everything else. Not sure if that makes a difference


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, Feisty Fido gives you a step by step counter conditioning program for dog aggressive/reactive dogs and The Cautious Canines gives you a program for counter conditioning around fear of objects, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Ruth!! Fiesty Fido it is! Off to place my order!

I hope others continue to offer advice on books for these problems. I know I'm not the only one in need of an education and I'm sure the more input the better!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08How is
> "The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs" Patricia McConnell??


That is one of my favorite books, I think it's a must read. She talks about how your voice and body language affect your dog's behavior, and how to change so that you're communicating more clearly. Not really a how-to book like some of the others. I also love Control Unleashed. Lots of great exercises that you can use for any dog - to improve focus in reactive dogs, and as foundation exercises for raising a puppy.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Moose is my little resource guarder/fear aggressive dog. I really liked...

"MINE! - A GUIDE TO RESOURCE GUARDING IN DOGS
by Jean Donaldson". It is available on Dog Wise.

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB740 

It gave some good tips for managing some of his "issues". 

There where also some good tips in "BONES WOULD RAIN FROM THE SKY - DEEPENING OUR RELATIONSHIPS WITH DOGS
Suzanne Clothier" 

That is available on Dogwise, Amazon... I found it at my local library.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Other End of The Leash and Fiesty Fido came today!!! Woohoo!!! I can't wait to read them and join the realm of the enlightened!!! My other book is in the mail!


----------

